
San Francisco to Paint over Historic George Washington Mural - babyslothzoo
https://apnews.com/9f3037c7ec9d48a286059ac8f9975afe
======
babyslothzoo
Anyone else reminded of similar news from years past?

[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/afghanistan/...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/afghanistan/1326063/After-1700-years-
Buddhas-fall-to-Taliban-dynamite.html)

[https://www.nationalgeographic.co.uk/history-and-
civilisatio...](https://www.nationalgeographic.co.uk/history-and-
civilisation/2017/11/ancient-sites-damaged-and-destroyed-isis)

